# Exhaust for my 2011 1.4 turbo cruze



## halfwatt69 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys i was wondering about exhaust whays the cheapest I can do to open up this thing a little, already have a cold air intake, open for suggestions?


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

the cheapest thing you can do is the muffler delete. take it to an exhaust shop and have them chop the muffler off and replace it with 2.25" tubing.


----------



## Metallic_Flow (Sep 23, 2015)

I Plan on getting a magnaflow system on mine soon and am actually going to a exhaust shop for a quote tomorrow morning. To keep the price down in the past I have just looked up the muffler magnaflow uses in their cat back system for the car and then just order the muffler and had the exhaust shop bend up all the pipes for it. It does keep the price down compared to going to a complete cat back system. Not sure what you plan on for sound. Go on youtube to hear the different mufflers. Ive always had magnaflow on all my cars and love the sound they have. If you want to keep price way down you could just get the muffler replaced with whatever one you choose and leave all the stock pipe on the car. Muffler shops can usually do this for under 100.00.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Wasting your time and money if you do it with crush bent pipes like most muffle shops do. They flow like crap next to mandrel bent pipes that don't pinch down in side every turn it makes


----------



## halfwatt69 (Apr 15, 2015)

A guy i know quoted me $600 for custom exhaust with a hollow cat and delete the resonator and hollow muffler


----------



## halfwatt69 (Apr 15, 2015)

Right on thanks!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

$600 is pretty steep. I went to my local muffler shop bought 4 foot of pipe cut up my old exhaust installed a zzp downpipe and left one cat then straight piped it from there. It's loud with a nice rumble as well, you can also hear the turbo spool even better now. I plan on putting a borla muffler on it after winter. I don't mind the loudnes.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm going to buy this Catback Exhaust - Chevrolet - 11-15 Chevy Cruze - TruBendz Technology cant beat the price for a stainless system and this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCMDqBz-v2I sounds good although its the no muffler version just straight pipe.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 identical threads of the OP merged so some stuff may look out of place.



halfwatt69 said:


> Hey guys i was wondering about exhaust whays the cheapest I can do to open up this thing a little, already have a cold air intake, open for suggestions?


Cheapest to "Open up" is ZZP catless down pipe. Rest of system is ok for the turbo installed. 




Andrew S said:


> the cheapest thing you can do is the muffler delete. take it to an exhaust shop and have them chop the muffler off and replace it with 2.25" tubing.


This is what most people actually want instead of a full out kit. It's just enough noise to say I'm not stock and keep you sane at those rpms where some systems produce drone. 



Metallic_Flow said:


> I Plan on getting a magnaflow system on mine soon and am actually going to a exhaust shop for a quote tomorrow morning. To keep the price down in the past I have just looked up the muffler magnaflow uses in their cat back system for the car and then just order the muffler and had the exhaust shop bend up all the pipes for it. It does keep the price down compared to going to a complete cat back system. Not sure what you plan on for sound. Go on youtube to hear the different mufflers. Ive always had magnaflow on all my cars and love the sound they have. If you want to keep price way down you could just get the muffler replaced with whatever one you choose and leave all the stock pipe on the car. Muffler shops can usually do this for under 100.00.


Better off just swapping mufflers, the 1.4T piping is already large enough for the application.



boneheaddoctor said:


> Wasting your time and money if you do it with crush bent pipes like most muffle shops do. They flow like crap next to mandrel bent pipes that don't pinch down in side every turn it makes


Flow isn't really an issue on this car but I can't argue how crush bent may change the tone of the exhaust note. 



halfwatt69 said:


> A guy i know quoted me $600 for custom exhaust with a hollow cat and delete the resonator and hollow muffler


Hollow cat for visual inspection? We talking swap out cat, delete resonator behind the "cat", and swap out the muffler at the back leaving the OEM piping in place for $600?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OE had been welding exhaust system components for some time now, least for the last 25 years. Aftermarket parts are available, had to cut off the muffler from my old Cavalier and go back to old fashion clamps. Gave it to my daughter some four years ago, she was stopped for exhaust noise.

Don't ask me why, not nearly the noise output as other vehicles, like straight pipes on a motorcycle they don't bother with, but you know how the cops are. Did take a quick peek for the Cruze, no aftermarket products available yet.

Anything not stainless steel, least around here with all this road salt doesn't last a year. Cavalier lasted over ten years without exhaust problems. Just saying whatever you do, will depreciate the value of your car.

Ha, if you purchased your car on time, would take that 700 bucks and apply that to your loan. As a kid use to use a clothes pin to attach an old playing card to the spokes to make noise, outgrew this.


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Won't the muffler delete cause a service light to come on?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Muffler delete did not cause a check light come on for me. For me installing my zzp downpipe popped the engine light on. Then straight piping it didn't help of course lol.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Newtocruze13 said:


> Won't the muffler delete cause a service light to come on?


Only messing with the converters will make the light come on. Anything "cat-back" will not set a cel. Deleting or modifing anything monitored by the 02 sensors will set the cel.


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Im sorry I should rephrase that. Isn't there back pressure from the muffler required in these cars like older dodges? I thought I read that somewhere


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Newtocruze13 said:


> Im sorry I should rephrase that. Isn't there back pressure from the muffler required in these cars like older dodges? I thought I read that somewhere


Nope. Was running cat back straight pipe without a problem or cel. Car loved it and turbo spooled faster. Ended up going with a magnaflow muffler later as i wasnt a fan of how loud it was or the sound. Still sounds really good tho and is flanged to take the muffler off back to straight pipe whenever i want .


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

What mods should I do and in what order?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Newtocruze13 said:


> Im sorry I should rephrase that. Isn't there back pressure from the muffler required in these cars like older dodges? I thought I read that somewhere


Plenty of restriction off that 1st cat converter it that was the case. Besides the diesel, no sensors are in the cat back section to sett of any lights or cause drivability issues.



Newtocruze13 said:


> What mods should I do and in what order?


Delete the rear muffler and add a pipe and nice tip out the back.


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hmm probably have a different muffler put on. Don't want to sound like a Honda.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I bought a wide band and boost gauge. Does the ZZP down have an extra bung or is the bad racing the only one with the extra outlet for the wide band? I have the Trifecta tune and was thinking about upgrading to the next lvl and when I do add my intake, bov, a down pipe, and mid pipe?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure you want to cut up this system after looking at the prices of these exhaust components from gmpartsdirect.com? After looking at these prices, more tempted to remove the entire exhaust system and put them in my bank's safety deposit box.

We live seven air miles fro, a stock car race track, when they are running, swear they are in our backyard. Could record this to an MP3 and play that back on our radio, because any mods to the Cruze exhaust system would only give more noise.

If interested in good audio, key is to minimize ambient noise where in this respect, the Cruze is superior. Question of taste, in our opinion, the less background noise, the better. And are you doing this for yourself or to irritate other people? Kind of a philosophy type question. 

"

No.Part #DescriptionList PricePrice 1  55578984  CATALYTIC CNVRTR[SUP]1[/SUP] 1.4 LITER TURBO
$516.67$341.00 
 1  55578984  CATALYTIC CONVERTER[SUP]1[/SUP] CRUZE; 1.4L
$516.67$341.00 
 2  55570704  CATALYTIC CNVRTR SEAL 1.4 LITER TURBO
$3.48$2.30 
 3  55569316  CATALYTIC CNVRTR BRACKET 1.4 LITER TURBO
$14.05$9.27 
 4  22780527  CONVERTER & PIPE[SUP]1[/SUP] 1.4 LITER TURBO
$596.50$393.69 
 4  22780527  FRONT PIPE[SUP]1[/SUP] CRUZE; 1.4L
$596.50$393.69 
 5  13252501  CONVERTER & PIPE GASKET 1.4 LITER TURBO
$3.67$2.42 
 6  13258290  CONVERTER & PIPE BRACKET 1.4 LITER TURBO
$63.58$41.97 
 7  22907444  CONVERTER & PIPE INSULATOR 1.4 LITER TURBO
$33.42$22.06 
 8  13410647  CENTER MUFFLER 1.4 LITER TURBO
$598.00$394.68 
 8  13410647  MUFFLER CRUZE; 1.4L; FRONT
$598.00$394.68 
 9  13229872  CENTER MUFFLER GASKET 1.4 LITER TURBO
$5.23$3.45 
 10  13278368  CENTER MUFFLER CLAMP 1.4 LITER TURBO
$36.63$24.18 
 11  13358829  REAR MUFFLER 1.4 LITER TURBO
$547.93$361.64 
 11  13358829  MUFFLER CRUZE; 1.4L; REAR
$547.93$361.64 
 12  13276148  REAR MUFFLER INSULATOR 1.4 LITER TURBO
$4.67$3.08 
 13  13343365  TAILPIPE 1.4 LITER TURBO
$158.83$104.83 
 13  13343365  EXHAUST PIPE CRUZE; 1.4L, 1.8L; REAR
$158.83$104.83 
 14  13278369  TAILPIPE CLAMP 1.4 LITER TURBO
$77.11$50.89 
 15  13264350  TAILPIPE BRACKET 1.4 LITER TURBO
$98.00$64.68 
 16  55569314  HEAT SHIELD 1.4 LITER TURBO, FRONT
$31.45$20.76 
 17  13253832  HEAT SHIELD 1.4 LITER TURBO, CENTER
$34.50$22.77 
 18  13253836  HEAT SHIELD 1.4 LITER TURBO, REAR
$27.05$17.85"


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hmm. I think I'll cut it out. And put a magna flow in. Makes sense for better sound and less restriction?


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I had a muffler delete done, just straight pipe from the resonator straight back, would cost right at $100. Perfect sound


----------



## Newtocruze13 (Sep 11, 2015)

I just don't want it to be annoyingly loud lol. I already did the airbox mod. Going to order k&n filter for it soon.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I know plenty about noise because i drive a fully built sbc with a big cam and straight pipe in my 86 burban. The reason i was asking about the down pipe is because ive read that the straight pipe down pipe from bnr and zzp help the turbo spool faster and i can tap my wideband in with no problem? Its not like im going to throw the factory parts away. I just thought if the turbo truly spools faster and i can add an extra o2 without cutting up the factory pipe then why not?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Etec225 said:


> I'm going to buy this Catback Exhaust - Chevrolet - 11-15 Chevy Cruze - TruBendz Technology cant beat the price for a stainless system and this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCMDqBz-v2I sounds good although its the no muffler version just straight pipe.


I have this setup in 2.5" with a 18" magnaflow muffler and the sound is great! Nice and deep. Few things I would keep in mind though. The location of the muffler (if you decide to get one) scrapes on everything. Granted I am lowered but the muffler is waaaay down there.


----------



## MetalCores (Jul 22, 2015)

Also thinking of doing the muffler delete. Do you leave in the resonator when doing this? Also are there any sound clips of cars that have had this done?


----------

